# First thing we do "Lets kill all the Lawyers" --W. Shakespeare



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I think we all have been paying through the nose in the past years for insurance. Though it appears the insurance companies are the problem, the real culpret here is "the lawyers".
Here is my case:
1) Auto insurance was raised in my area by 100% this year reportedly due to the high cost of payout on medical claims...
Who pays? Us... Who receives this exta cash?.... Lawyers

2) Medical Insurance: Malpractice Insurance has gone through the roof due to the frivilous law suits being filed by "our scholarly buddies". My family physician, a 61 year old seasoned doctor just closed his practice here in West Virginia because he couldn't afford to pay his malpractice insurance, which this year was $100,000.00 He said he could make more money by going back to school and becoming a Lawyer. And guess what kind of lawyer he is going to be? You got it, a malpractice lawyer.
So who pays, you and I..... Who receives Our suited buddies.

I could go on and on here. 

Shakespeare was right, 

"The first thing we need to do is kill all the lawyers." 

This is the same reason the Roman Empire is no longer an empire.


AHHH, I think I feel better now!

Bob


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

And the medical industry is rosy and clean! Just talked with a relative that had leukemia. He said his first bills were over $250,000.00! His insurance paid for it but you should see the discounts they get. When all said and done the insurance paid less than $85K ! Now thats a deep discount. How in the hell can a hospital/doctor/pharmacist justify stabbing people outright but discount 70% to an insurance company. Sorry, just along the same lines.


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SCL _
> *And the medical industry is rosy and clean! Just talked with a relative that had leukemia. He said his first bills were over $250,000.00! His insurance paid for it but you should see the discounts they get. When all said and done the insurance paid less than $85K ! Now thats a deep discount. How in the hell can a hospital/doctor/pharmacist justify stabbing people outright but discount 70% to an insurance company. Sorry, just along the same lines. *


You're saying that like it's a bad thing. My wife works for an insurance company and negotiated discounts are part of controlling costs. Now I've NEVER heard of $250k to $85k discount. That's what, 70%? There might be a bit of story embellishment or confusion going on there. Typical GOOD negotiated discounts are more like 15-30%. It's all marketing, "We'll make you an approved, in-network provider if we can get the proper negotiated rates" That helps keep the premiums down.

Now, I'll agree that it is kind of silly that the non-discount rates exist, and I think it would be a shame if the uninsured got sacked for the "MSRP" of the services. It's kinda like the sticker price on a new vehicle. They'll soak you if they can. A lot of people don't know that many medical charges are "negotiable" when you're paying cash if you know what I mean. Everything is so geared toward insurance payments that you can actually confuse the hell out of many clinics by offering to write a check right there at the counter. LOL For non-insurance dental, etc, go in and negotiate your own discount. The insurance company isn't paying $100 for teeth cleaning, and you shouldn't either. It just gives them the starting point for the haggling. They're a business, and they want your business. Walk in, tell them you do not have insurance, you'll be paying cash, but you'd like their PPO negotiated price.

PS: Don't forget they have to charge through the roof so they can pay the doctors enough to afford their malpractice insurance. Kill all the lawyers.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> "The first thing we need to do is kill all the lawyers."


Do what you want with the rest of them. Don't you *dare* lay a finger on mine!!


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RJC _
> *
> 
> Shakespeare was right,
> ...


Ok, let's keep the Battista Family in Business (Funeral Homes & Chapels, etc.. )*Including Dixon, Illinois

Unfortunately this is a BUSY time of year right now for them! How sad.


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RJC _
> *Shakespeare was right,
> 
> "The first thing we need to do is kill all the lawyers."
> ...


Actually, wasn't that sung by the Eagles in Get Over It!?


----------



## NoStockBikes!! (Oct 29, 2002)

Don Henley's pretty old, but I think Shakespeare still might have said it first.


----------



## Plow Grrl (Oct 13, 2002)

lol :waving:


----------

